

23andMe defies FDA order to halt DNA testing - hepha1979
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57613729-93/23andme-defies-fda-order-to-halt-dna-testing/

======
rossjudson
Click bait. 23andMe hasn't had time to respond yet. That is all.

------
tptacek
The letter is dated November 22, and gives 23AM 15 business days to
respond/react. This is probably a nonstory.

------
pella
related:

"My deadly disease was just a 23andme bug (mntmn.com)"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6796219](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6796219)

